# NSW ...went to market 080810



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

A very chilly start at 0430 this morning for PaulB, Avayak & I, but the wind died quickly & it turned into a spectacular Sydney winter's day.

If I get another one of these, I'm going to call it deliberate. Slightly smaller than last week's, just over 50cm.









Well pleased to find this guy out there.









It wasn't all beer & skittles... I think I prolapsed.


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Nicely Done Dave, very nice indeed


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Well done mate , whats that hernia thingy thats in your kayak , looks repulsive , are you ok after that mishap , those hobie lip grippers are good mate , but they grip too tight for Cand R and need the jaws filing down


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

You are on fire Dave, well done.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Excellent result, mate. At least one of us is doing the team proud. I haven't been out since selling our place in Clovelly, but I hope all that is going to change soon. The weather is hopefully turning (for the best), and the chaos of moving, buying and in the process of renovating will slowly die down, just before the actual 'hands on"renovation of our semi.
On holidays soon, so watch out..... :lol: :lol: 
Cheers


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Well done Dave, how did everyone else go?

David


----------



## apnearabbit (Aug 29, 2009)

Is the market in Pitterwater?


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Not a bad session - met the guys at cold o'clock, rigged up and on the water whilst still dark. Fishing bait, it was an endless procession of small things, some with spikes, some with fangs, and amongst the ooglies, 3 pan sized snapper. 
Also found another part of sbd's intestines partially submerged in the water and managed to wrap a line around it and bringing it to the surface - that's a few months worth of bait sorted


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Some nice fish fellas but WTF is that thing you call bait. Is it cungevoy? Cant say Ive ever seen one before. Don't think I want to!! :shock:
And Dave is that a luderic in the first pic?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

paulo said:


> Some nice fish fellas but WTF is that thing you call bait. Is it cungevoy? Cant say Ive ever seen one before. Don't think I want to!! :shock:


Yes, do tell :shock:


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Sounds like a rare cold morning success - well done fellas! Jealous of your bait stash, the fairy smiled upon you.

Dave, I hope you had cleats on those lovely white sandals. Appropriate footwear is important when you're fishing for pigs.


----------



## yaktopia (Nov 30, 2008)

Man, you are turning the pig thing into a regular gig. How did you stop it bricking you? What sort of depth this time? Great snap too!!


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Well done Dave and boys. Why do they call them pigs do they taste like bacon ? Keep in mind i am from WA and never seen or heard of such a fish.

Cheers Micka


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

yakattack said:


> Why do they call them pigs


It's a name given to them by luderick fisherman. Luderick off the rocks requires 6lb leader, a centrepin reel and a very floppy rod. Then a black drummer, about the only other fish that eats weed, comes along and .... bloody PIG! Put simply, they don't fight fair, even for their size. They generally come straight at you, decking you under your feet in the rocks, much faster than you can spin a centrepin reel. How you can catch one (sorry TWO) at over 50cm is beyond me. Special events SBD.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

paulo said:


> WTF is that thing you call bait.


As identified above, it's a cuttlefish. After a short & brutal life (don't mess with a live cuttle, they're gnarly), they spawn, then float to the surface & get eaten to death by birds/sharks/snapper etc, or get picked up by yakkers with little regard for yak hygiene. They're often still alive (just), but the fight's gone out of them, & all they want is to be turned into the world's best bait. Happy to oblige them.



paulo said:


> And Dave is that a luderic in the first pic?


Eastern Rock Blackfish, aka black drummer & pig. Close relative of the luderick, but bigger, nastier & better eating.



bazzoo said:


> those hobie lip grippers are good mate , but they grip too tight for Cand R and need the jaws filing down


I never use them for fish to be released Bazz, & agree that they're a bit harsh for fish that are going to swim again. I've had too many fish on my lap for a happy snap do one last flip into the water not to use them for keepers though. Once the grips are on, that fish is mine (grips are leashed).



yaktopia said:


> How did you stop it bricking you? What sort of depth this time? Great snap too!!


Softly softly catchee piggy. Lull them up, let them run down & repeat. About 12m, on the edge of a dropoff into 20m. The snap came from the same area.



yakattack said:


> Why do they call them pigs do they taste like bacon ? Keep in mind i am from WA and never seen or heard of such a fish.


 :lol: They're very firm textured, I reckon a pigburger with bacon would work a treat. There is a WA equivalent in the Western Rock Blackfish. Similar looking, mottled in colour with a blue eye.




apnearabbit said:


> Is the market in Pitterwater?


Not Pittwater ;-) . It's from a nursery rhyme Sigong. Usually played on the toes of small children.
_This little piggy went to market,
This little piggy stayed home.
This little piggy had roast beef,
This little piggy had none.
And this little piggy went wee wee wee all the way home_
(you're right, none & home don't rhyme)


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

needin some songs?

good stuff again..and those aqua pacmen are gonna be handy in a month or so


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice haul there fellas including top bait. I wonder if you shouldn't wear wolfskins instead of sharkskins now that you seem to be after the third little piggie Dave??


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

we know you're a pig lover but where's your overalls and your banjo?

hereeeeee piggy. oink. squeaaaaaaaaaaal :shock:

nice work at getting out pre-dawn in this chilly weather


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Another awesome porker Dave  So you guys keep the cuttles you find floating around and freeze the strips/tenatcles etc as bait? Is it a messy job to deal with them? I've often thought of trying it but wimp out every time.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Squidder said:


> Is it a messy job to deal with them? I've often thought of trying it but wimp out every time.


I have a strong stomach, & am not usually phased by icky things, but I can honestly say that dealing with a large cuttlefish is a grim job. They're super slimy, difficult to cut even with razor edged knives & remind one uncomfortably of Alien (without Sigourney to take the pain away). Worth it though.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

sbd said:


> Squidder said:
> 
> 
> > Is it a messy job to deal with them? I've often thought of trying it but wimp out every time.
> ...


I have a weak stomach, pilchards are icky enough and my knives are blunt. This is one job to definitely outsource.

They may look alien but the cuttlefish is actually a marine monotreme, a mix of two classes of animal. Like their squid and octopus cousins they are cephalopods but from their appearance one can see that they unmistakably belong to the placentals as well. ;-)

I had a busy session Sunday morning, heaps of fish. I have now finally cracked the Pike code. Anyone wanting to know GPS marks, what bait I was using or special rigs please PM me as I've put in the time, you don't know who reads these reports and I don't want to see the fishery collapse.

I had a rod rigged for livebaiting with the intention of putting one of the pike down. At six in the morning I couldn't do it due to a weak stomach and the fact that pike are icky.

Has anyone caught a decent fish on a pike? If anything eats them I might ask Paul or Dave to rig one up for me next time.


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

avayak said:


> sbd said:
> 
> 
> > Squidder said:
> ...


Gary please dont tell anyone this is absolutely top secret ;-) Pike are probably kingies second favourite food source behind squid a live pike in winter is pretty special gice it a shot

Cheers Micka


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Pike also yield excellent fillets for a fry up but they need to be skinned mate.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Wrassemagnet said:


> Pike also yield excellent fillets for a fry up but they need to be skinned mate.


Swallowed my pride & some stinky pike in the name of culinary science.

Results posted here viewtopic.php?f=16&t=40824&p=424675#p424675


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

avayak said:


> Has anyone caught a decent fish on a pike? If anything eats them I might ask Paul or Dave to rig one up for me next time.


Hi Gary,
Yep 22kg jew, quite a few 10kg kings, many unstoppables, mostly from the rocks have had less success offshore. They are my favourite big king bait when rock fishing, offshore I prefer slimies. Pike are very easy to catch off the rocks at day break with 20gm metals, hence there interest in the rapalas on the way out. I have tried them occassionally out of the yak but will put more effort into them this year, they are hard to keep alive, but I have had big kings scoff dead ones off the surface off the rocks. Big baits make for some spectacular hits, I have been a bit shy of it in the yak as they can be hard to handle from a boat. Biggest king I know of from longy 57lb (no I did not catch it) was on a pike in the areas we regularly fish.

I used to eat pike as a kid, just put it under the griller and was very yum.

David


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

> "They're super slimy, difficult to cut even with razor edged knives"


Try stripping them with paring scissors - makes the job easy. Gotta agree - there's no better bait.

[Hope you had an audience when you cleaned your pike at the ramp :lol: :lol: ]


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

MrX said:


> Try stripping them with paring scissors - makes the job easy.


I ended up using braid scissors, which worked OK. 


MrX said:


> Hope you had an audience when you cleaned your pike at the ramp


I just told them my name's Tom.

How to snaffle a cuttle from an albatross.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSc4vCoAAAffgAAQQCEAEASAEAA/5Z8wIABUUANGQAARTNT0TZAIw0jWDj2c11dCJAgeTkQC+vy3cjsHQtDtZKEG9sfzdBZ1FRAPLUPxdyRThQkCc4vCoA==


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Well done on the drummer and snapper, wow some nice fish and did well hauling the drummer up.

Cuttlefish are so cool, 3 hearts and blue blood. Sadly after spawning they do die and if you are fortunate enough to find one still in good condition, make excellent bait strips. Cutting them up with very sharp sheers is the easiest way I have found and then beat the shit out of them with a steak mallet to tenderize, but I only take the ones that are dying or dead.

I have put this up before, but here is another look if you have missed it. Video of Australian Giant Cuttlefish mating in South Australia, enjoy;


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

> "I just told them my name's Tom."


This little piggy stayed home.


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

so thats what was floating on the water.... i saw one of those the other week and didnt want to go near it.. ewwww. huge it was. had no clue what it was and just let it keep floating on. looked like a big arse ball of red snot. now i'll probably never see another one...free bait doh.


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

sbd said:


> It wasn't all beer & skittles... I think I prolapsed.


NASTY! :shock:

Well, as a totally incompetent vet nurse who could use all the practice I can get, I gotta tell ya, I've never done this before, and I don't wanna sound too forward considering we've never met, but I've heard about these prolapse thingies, and if it'll help out, I'm willing to roll my sleeves up and have a go at trying to get that puppy back in for ya! I might need a coupla drinks first though [hic]


----------

